# [SOLVED] Age Of Empires 3 On Steam... HOW?



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

I've got Age Of Empires 3 right, the normal edition not any of the expansions. I also use steam and you can add non-steam games on to steam so you can play the game and be on steam at the same time. The only problem is, is that when i press browse to add a non-steam game onto steam, Age Of Empires 3 isn't on the list. Any help on how i can add it or find the right file?:4-dontkno


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Age Of Empires 3 On Steam... HOW?*

Hello Mr Jones :wave:

Let me get this right, you try to add the non-steam game but it doesn't show the .exe?

Try manual browsing, should be C:\Program Files\Microsoft games\AOE3(might be called Age of Empires 3) and look for aoe.exe Should around that name.

I don't own the game, but I know Microsoft games install in that location by default and the .exe should be similar to the title just abbreviated.


----------



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Age Of Empires 3 On Steam... HOW?*



Zealex said:


> Hello Mr Jones :wave:
> 
> Let me get this right, you try to add the non-steam game but it doesn't show the .exe?
> 
> ...


NOOOOO lol. I know where the files are its just when i put the .exe on steam, and then click run it, the game doesn't load. I have to auto play the CD for the game to work.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Age Of Empires 3 On Steam... HOW?*

Even if you put the game on Steam, it'll still require the disc to load. Try having the disc in the drive, then launching through Steam.


----------



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Age Of Empires 3 On Steam... HOW?*



Tiber Septim said:


> Even if you put the game on Steam, it'll still require the disc to load. Try having the disc in the drive, then launching through Steam.


Dusnt Work. My friend is coming over in a couple days and he'll help me. Ill post on here again with what i find.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Age Of Empires 3 On Steam... HOW?*

Hey Mr Jones,

Just wondering, is you game downloaded or using a CD-Disk?

If Downloaded, where from may I ask?

I am just wondering as you file may be corrupted if downloaded.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Age Of Empires 3 On Steam... HOW?*



Redeye3323 said:


> Hey Mr Jones,
> 
> Just wondering, is you game downloaded or using a CD-Disk?
> 
> ...


off a CD. I had problems the first time if u look at my other thread. In the end i got replacement CD and it worked. But still cant add this game on steam


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Age Of Empires 3 On Steam... HOW?*

Hey Mr.Jones.

Do you need to add it on Steam as it might not be compatible with Steam...


----------



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Age Of Empires 3 On Steam... HOW?*



Redeye3323 said:


> Hey Mr.Jones.
> 
> Do you need to add it on Steam as it might not be compatible with Steam...


My friend has done it right. he came to my house and tried to do it, but for sum reason the game doesn't show on my :embarasedcomputer.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Age Of Empires 3 On Steam... HOW?*

Do you have different OSs? Perhaps you have 32-bit and he has 64-bit or something like that :S


----------



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Age Of Empires 3 On Steam... HOW?*



Redeye3323 said:


> Do you have different OSs? Perhaps you have 32-bit and he has 64-bit or something like that :S


My friend has windows 7, but i think that he has this program that allows u to copy the disc's contents onto your computer and the computer still reads it as the disk, even though it is stored on the computer and not on a disk. That is probably why.


----------

